# For 480Sparky



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

How about if he promises to turn the power off before using his Little Giant step ladder..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> .........I am just saying the trend is definitely for non-conductive ladders.









An incidence of once does not constitute a trend. :no:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't like the way aluminum ladders tend to buckle without warning.
Plus the fact they have sharp edges.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> An incidence of once does not constitute a trend. :no:


Ah it ain't once but I understand old dogs have a tough time with change. :laughing:

I doubt any of our larger projects allow AL ladders.

Safety officers which most of the GCs we work for have, and like we have, like to take the simple way. It is easier for them to just say 'No AL ladders than to worry about policing where one can be used and where one cannot be used. 

I doubt any of that is an issue in someones living room.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Ah it ain't once but I understand old dogs have a tough time with change. :laughing:
> 
> I doubt any of our larger projects allow AL ladders.
> 
> ...



I'm not really going to concern myself with the way GCs far outside my trade area conduct themselves. With no impact on the way things are done here, it's a non-issue.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm not really going to concern myself with the way GCs far outside my trade area conduct themselves. With no impact on the way things are done here, it's a non-issue.


So you feel that the safety concerns from GC and planners in Mass. will never work their way to your neck of the woods? :blink:

Wait.. I got it... you will cross that bridge when you come to it :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I do like my Aluminum extension ladder (Fiberglass extentions are too bouncy for me)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> So you feel that the safety concerns from GC and planners in Mass. will never work their way to your neck of the woods? :blink:
> 
> Wait.. I got it... you will cross that bridge when you come to it :laughing:



You got it..... as long as the bridge isn't the Tacoma Narrows.:whistling2:

And I'm sure Bob could care less about the way things are done here as well.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

let's not forget, the geniuses in MA lead the way.


I remember when I was in my 20's I went skiing up to my aunt's in NH. I got up late cause it was a monday, thinking that noone would be on the slopes. got to the mountain, and here's a LINE of busses from MA. wtf ? oh, yeah, MA started celebrating Martin Luther King day before it was adopted by anyone else - it was a holiday.

like I said, MA leads the way.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> let's not forget, the geniuses in MA lead the way.......



They sure do. They're the first to install a lighthouse in Boston Harbor, first to adopt "All Hail to Massechusetts" as a state song, first to hold the Boston Marathon............. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm not really going to concern myself with the way GCs far outside my trade area conduct themselves.


Did I expect you to or ask you to?






> With no impact on the way things are done here, it's a non-issue.


So why even respond to this thread? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> ............So why even respond to this thread? :laughing:



I'm more curious about why the thread even _exists_.:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> let's not forget, the geniuses in MA lead the way.
> 
> 
> I remember when I was in my 20's I went skiing up to my aunt's in NH. I got up late cause it was a monday, thinking that noone would be on the slopes. got to the mountain, and here's a LINE of busses from MA. wtf ? oh, yeah, MA started celebrating Martin Luther King day before it was adopted by anyone else - it was a holiday.
> ...



It is not MA, although I can understand the thought.

It is the Turners, Suffolks, Dimeos, Skanskas and the bean counters that are the ones to look at.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'm more curious about why the thread even _exists_.:whistling2:


Does anyone know why anything exists?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Does anyone know why anything exists?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

"02138 the most opinionated zip code in the world"


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> "02138 the most opinionated zip code in the world"


Could be, I spend as little time there as possible.

I guess luckily that area is pretty much entirely controlled by the IBEW so I have no reason to go there anyways.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is standard boiler plate language on most industrial jobs, no aluminum ladders regardless of craft.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

AL. ladders seem to "walk" much more then the same A frame type fiberglass.


~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wildleg said:


> "02138 the most opinionated zip code in the world"


And, of course, that is your opinionated opinion.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> AL. ladders seem to "walk" much more then the same A frame type fiberglass.
> 
> 
> ~Matt



Not the LGs. You will start sweating trying to get them to walk.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Not the LGs. You will start sweating trying to get them to walk.


Oh, yeah Those guys are really heavy.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh, yeah Those guys are really heavy.
> 
> ~Matt



Yeah, well, they do cost a tad bit more than what you can buy a 4-footer at the hardware store for.

I have the Skyscraper (11-21'step), as well as the MX14 (4-7' step, 8-14' ext) for around the house.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I have never seen an aluminum ladder on a job-site here in California in almost 25 years as an electrician.Ones' judgment would be called into question if it was even attempted. Wooden ladders have long been extinct, as well.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

And wasn't it fun hauling that 12 foot wooden step ladder up the stair case to check that smoke detector at the top? 

I remember..


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> AL. ladders seem to "walk" much more then the same A frame type fiberglass.
> 
> 
> ~Matt





480sparky said:


> Not the LGs. You will start sweating trying to get them to walk.


As unusual as it is I am going to go ahead and agree with 480 here.  The real LGs are very nice ladders, very tough.



TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh, yeah Those guys are really heavy.
> 
> ~Matt





480sparky said:


> Yeah, well, they do cost a tad bit more than what you can buy a 4-footer at the hardware store for.
> 
> I have the Skyscraper (11-21'step), as well as the MX14 (4-7' step, 8-14' ext) for around the house.


Try carrying the equivalent LG in fiberglass, much heaver then the AL version. The shop I work for now has a number of fiberglass LGs and they are very strong but you almost need to have two guys to move them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Try carrying the equivalent LG in fiberglass, much heaver then the AL version. The shop I work for now has a number of fiberglass LGs and they are very strong but you almost need to have two guys to move them.


If the Skyscraper was made in fiberglass, I'd consider it. But the 22 is the tallest they make in it. And that's only a 6' step... that's a long way from 21'.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a old 6 ft wooden step out back.. But.. You better have a pair of tweezers ready if you're gonna use it..


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> "02138 the most opinionated zip code in the world"





Dennis Alwon said:


> And, of course, that is your opinionated opinion.


Yeah but it is a pretty accurate one. He is pointing to Cambridge, a city that makes the rest of MA look conservative.

http://www.epodunk.com/top10/liberal/


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah but it is a pretty accurate one. He is pointing to Cambridge, a city that makes the rest of MA look conservative.
> 
> http://www.epodunk.com/top10/liberal/


Well I wasn't commenting on the accuracy of the statement but making light of the fact that his statement was an opion on people who are opinionated. 

Hey, show me someone who isn't opinionated and I'll show you a man who never lived.


----------

